# Taiji in the Languedoc/Rousillion Region



## East Winds (Jul 30, 2006)

A coleague has just moved to the Langeudoc/Rousillion Region of Southern France and is looking for a Taiji class (any style) in that region. Anyone have any suggestions please?

Best wishes

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## Franzfri (Aug 4, 2006)

If someone knows the answer to your question, maybe they will know if there is a group or school in Paris, France that does Yang style long form Tai Chi.  We will be in Paris in Sept. and it might be fun to visit a school or group.


----------



## East Winds (Aug 14, 2006)

Franzfr,

Check out www.toum.asso.fr/frameanya.html

I have worked with Anya Meot and can thoroughly recommend her as a first class practitioner.

Very best  wishes

Alistair Sutherland


----------



## Franzfri (Aug 16, 2006)

The site looks very interesting.  I wish my French was better.  I could understand some of it.  Thank You for sharing it.
Fran


----------

